# Product Collection



## GhirlsInGreen (Aug 22, 2019)

I am relativley new to car detailing although I have always kept my cars clean. Some of the Garage setups and product collections are amazing on here and mine isnt a patch on most of them but this wee collection has mostly been collected since September this year including the shelving unit. Just a quick snap of some of what I have picked up. I am quite pleased with it and just a few odds and sods away from feeling like I have everything I need. I would like a longer hose for my karcher presure washer as I hate having to move it round the car all the time. 
















Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Venkman (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice well organised collection you've got going there, enjoy!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks like you have most of the bases covered...Nice Collection:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## GhirlsInGreen (Aug 22, 2019)

Venkman said:


> Nice well organised collection you've got going there, enjoy!


Thanks. Its definatley getting there. Much easier cleaning the cars when everything is to hand and some of the products make such light work of it all. used to just use 2bm and shampoo and that was about it.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## GhirlsInGreen (Aug 22, 2019)

stonejedi said:


> Looks like you have most of the bases covered...Nice Collection:thumb:.SJ.


Thanks  I am trying to cover all bases. Nothing worse than heading out and getting all set up to realise u need a product or tool for the job at hand 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks good, looks like you’ve got things covered :thumb: 

Shelving unit look substantial - will take lots more products


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice collection but I would put the noodle mits and microfibre cloths in a box with a lid just so nothing is falling on them.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice haul indeed.

The longer PW hose is a must though buddy. I bought rubber hose years ago and it's probably, the best investment I've made in terms of detailing.

It's a bit of an outlay initially but well worth it.

Top Tip - Don't forget it's nearly Christmas and Heroes, Celebrations, Quality Street etc etc... plastic tubs, cut in half, make great 'free' hose guards to stop the hose getting stuck under the wheels!!


----------



## JonnyW (Oct 26, 2008)

I've got pretty much all of my stuff in 2 boxes, this is a great collection!


----------



## BobbyNelson (May 8, 2011)

Nice collection, and those shelves look really good quality - where did you get them from?

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GhirlsInGreen (Aug 22, 2019)

GSD said:


> Nice collection but I would put the noodle mits and microfibre cloths in a box with a lid just so nothing is falling on them.





nbray67 said:


> Nice haul indeed.
> 
> The longer PW hose is a must though buddy. I bought rubber hose years ago and it's probably, the best investment I've made in terms of detailing.
> 
> ...


Great advice  Will get some tubs from b&m stores and will deffo ask the family to save their sweety tubs this christmas as thats an exellent idea. Already looked at the tyre gaurd things and for what they are they definatley have the detailing tax added lol.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## GhirlsInGreen (Aug 22, 2019)

BobbyNelson said:


> Nice collection, and those shelves look really good quality - where did you get them from?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


They are just from costco. The actual structure is solid but the shelves might warp over time but they would be easy reinforced if and when required.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## GhirlsInGreen (Aug 22, 2019)

nbray67 said:


> Nice haul indeed.
> 
> The longer PW hose is a must though buddy. I bought rubber hose years ago and it's probably, the best investment I've made in terms of detailing.
> 
> ...


Any ideas where the best place to look for a longer hose would be. And do you have the quick release type.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

GhirlsInGreen said:


> Any ideas where the best place to look for a longer hose would be. And do you have the quick release type.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


I can't remember where I got mine from I'm afraid pal but I'm sure others on here will be along to advise.

Yes, I have the quick release couplings, these were purchased from Q Washers via Ebay, they maybe a good shout for the hose.

Go for the longest hose you can afford, min 15mtr. I just hang mine inside the garage on a sturdy hanging basket hook, I just loop it over, this way, there's none to little residual water left in it which prevents damage during the winter months.


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Great collection...enough is never enough!!!


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Looking good all the gear you are getting and nothing wrong with that garage set up, you should see the shack that Joe Sugg wannabee uses :doublesho


----------



## GhirlsInGreen (Aug 22, 2019)

sbrocks said:


> Great collection...enough is never enough!!!


Dont I know it. All these sales got my bank card on fire. Need to lock it away somewhere.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## GhirlsInGreen (Aug 22, 2019)

brooklandsracer said:


> Looking good all the gear you are getting and nothing wrong with that garage set up, you should see the shack that Joe Sugg wannabee uses :doublesho


Thank you. It really is an addictive little hobby. Spent most of the day out in the garage pottering about and managed to do my first engine detail. 









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## GhirlsInGreen (Aug 22, 2019)

First Engine Detail









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## GhirlsInGreen (Aug 22, 2019)

First Engine Detail









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

GhirlsInGreen said:


> Thank you. It really is an addictive little hobby. Spent most of the day out in the garage pottering about and managed to do my first engine detail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good, what products did you use to get it looking good ?


----------



## GhirlsInGreen (Aug 22, 2019)

I snow foamed it with autobright direct superfoam then used a cone wheel brush and some detailing brushes to get most of the dirt off. Then cleaned all the top surfaces with elbow grease degreaser which worked a treat. Blew all the lose water off with compressed air then dressed all plastics with rac interior plastic dressing that I wanted to use up. It was pretty filthy beforehand but I forgot before pics

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## GhirlsInGreen (Aug 22, 2019)

ian180p said:


> Nice collection


Thanks Ian 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------

